
Artistic Style Transfer for Video - quickquicker
http://arxiv.org/abs/1604.08610
======
brudgers
Example:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khuj4ASldmU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khuj4ASldmU)

Repository: [https://github.com/manuelruder/artistic-
videos](https://github.com/manuelruder/artistic-videos)

